# Random Thoughts



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Sleep deprived talking here but:

To those of you who played the Sonic the hedgehog games, did anyone else HATE Tails? That orange little beast used to annoy the you know what's outta me. I used to like showing him off the edge of the screen!!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Also: don't Tribbles from Star Trek remind you of Hedgehogs a bit?  its creepy


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol I never had a problem with tails. But Knuckles was my favorite. haha


----------

